# U-Boat Attack



## poppakelly (Jul 11, 2010)

Hello, what a great site! now for the hard part, am trying to locate records for the SS Jupiter which was torpedoed off beachy head in 1917, my great grandfather was aboard and lost his life along witha all others, where can I find records of this ships previous journey's and crew lists please.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

A warm welcome aboard from the Philippines. Please enjoy all this great site has to offer


----------



## clevewyn (May 16, 2010)

Seems she had a previous encounter with a U boat and had to be beached.

http://uboat.net/wwi/ships_hit/3220.html


----------



## clevewyn (May 16, 2010)

And some more stuff

http://www.mercantilemarine.org/archive/index.php/t-64.html


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

Jupiter was torpedoed by UB40. Her operational patrol log is obtainable from the US National Archives. It comes as microfilm, along with the reports from 4 or 5 other boats. Not particularly expensive, and you can't tell what the report will say - some are brief, others are well detailed, but it's usually well worth the money to get the information from the horse's mouth. All you need is a microfilm machine (your local library may be able to help) to print off the pages you want, and if you can't read German, a friendly translator! I can supply the reference you need if you want to pursue that line of enquiry, which will enable you to order the microfilm, otherwise there'll be a survivor's report in the UK National Archives.

Dave W


----------



## poppakelly (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks for your offer, would like to take it up if thats ok. Have a friend in Germany who would translate for me.


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

Contact Publications Sales Branch (NEPS), National Archives and Records Service (GSA), Washington, DC 20408. You'd be best advised to contact them by e-mail to enquire re prices and postage and packaging, pay online and then order the roll of film. The one you want is under reference PG 61798 Roll 11. This roll of film covers the dates 1 August 1916 to 23 August 1917.

When Jupiter was torpedoed, 19 men were lost, but it's likely there were survivors as a ship of 2124 tons would probably have had a crew of around 30 men. There might be a crew list appended to the survivors' report in the UK National Archives but if not, the names of those who lost their lives will probably be included.

Dave W


----------



## poppakelly (Jul 11, 2010)

Many thanks for the swift response, my information is that there were no survivors, my great grandfather (Harry Lawrence) was fireman aboard the Jupiter and as previous threads the only body that was recovered was interestingly the captain's. will keep the forum informed of progress. Still looking for a photograph/picture of the Jupiter.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

As already pointed out by Clevewyn the answers to some of your questions are in an old post on the Mercantile Marine forum.
http://www.mercantilemarine.org/archive/index.php/t-64.html
I would agree with wightspirit that her crew would be more than 19.
As far as I am aware the only report may be in the piece ADM 137/3990 at the British National archive.

Before you go off spending your dollars on the KTB of UB40 let me ask a friend if he has a copy. 

Roger


----------



## poppakelly (Jul 11, 2010)

that would be great, many thanks


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Send me your e-mail address and I will send a copy of the relevant pages from the KTB of UB40. You will need to get it translated.


Roger


----------



## poppakelly (Jul 11, 2010)

many thanks Roger, 

Edit: Email address removed. Please contact member via private messaging for email address.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

On its way. I would remove your e-mail address if I were you.

Roger


----------



## poppakelly (Jul 11, 2010)

Many thanks for the UBoat Log, can recognise the name 'Jupiter' now will get it translated. Really appreciate your assistance, now I only have to locate a picture of my great grandfathers ship. Once again many thanks


----------

